# Goat lost half his hoof



## Francine (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi
I have an anglonubian buck who got a foot absess. Vet came out and gave it antibiotics and sprayed it with anticeptic, I kept this up and it looked like it was getting better - no more limping, then a few weeks later the limping started again - foot looked terrible the whole time, a gap between hoof and wall - but expected it to take time to heal. Vet came back out and said there was damage to deep tissue and that one claw of hoof would probably fall off and might grow back funny. Have been keeping up antibiotics, and sprays etc BUT today the claw fell off - looks terrible - like a fresh amputee. He is eating and seems okay but I dont know quite what to do from here. He is obviously still on antibiotics. I sprayed his foot with iodine today. Unsure how best to care for it? wrap or leave it? what to soak / treat it with?

I have other goats and NO foot rot and have never had foot rot. This is a foot absess and I didnt even know that goats could lose their hoof from infection - poor thing! Anyone got any ideas about how best to help it heal?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Poor baby! There are others on here who have dealt with this ... hopefully they'll have some good pointers. I would just keep cleaning it several times daily. I'd keep an eye on the other goats. One thing that may help ward infection with the goats who don't have it yet is to spray their hooves with vinegar. We do this for our horses and goats when the weather has been wet.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

How awful! I can't imagine what I'd do in a similar situation.
I'm used to horses. When a horse founders badly it's possible for the entire hoof wall to slough off. When that happens the horse cannot usually survive and is normally put down. 
Now goats are certainly different. They have two halves of their hooves. I'd ask your vet if you can save your goat by somehow protecting that half that lost its hoof wall until it grows back.
Please keep us posted about what you find out and how you treat him.
Good luck!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh...that is some bad hoof rot. Once the hoof rot is detected, it's extremely important to keep up with trimmings and clean out all the nasty gunk otherwise the infection just keeps spreading and eating away at the hoof. The goat needs to be put in a soft, clean, DRY place where it can recover. Your buck is going to be super tender and sensitive without the hoof wall. I personally would clean it up very well, put an antibacterial medicine on keep it lightly wrapped just to keep stuff off until it can start healing. I would be cleaning it 2x daily I think...but i'd have to see what it looks like to make that decision. I've never seen hoof rott that bad so it may be best to consult with your vet and get his/her opinion first. I really hope your guy makes a full recover. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry that you are dealing with this. I have never had to so I really can not help you, but can you post a pictures?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, that is terrible.  

Praying the poor baby will heal real soon. ray:


----------



## Francine (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks all! Will try and post some pics of my beautiful boy. He is eating well and seems happy despite being a hoof amputee! But hates it when I come near him with the spray! I have never had foot rot in any sheep or goats over the years and none have it at the moment luckily. Apparently this was a foot absess - something got in his foot ? wire? and it swelled up with infection ....I guess the foot rot came in later because of it? Not sure how they connect??..But will spray the other goats with vinegar as preventative. I will try and wrap something around his foot to keep it clean and dry. At the moment I am spraying it with iodine and he is still on antibiotics  My usually friendly buck sees me with the spray bottle and starts running in the other direction!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Francine said:


> Thanks all! Will try and post some pics of my beautiful boy. He is eating well and seems happy despite being a hoof amputee! But hates it when I come near him with the spray! I have never had foot rot in any sheep or goats over the years and none have it at the moment luckily. Apparently this was a foot absess - something got in his foot ? wire? and it swelled up with infection ....I guess the foot rot came in later because of it? Not sure how they connect??..But will spray the other goats with vinegar as preventative. I will try and wrap something around his foot to keep it clean and dry. At the moment I am spraying it with iodine and he is still on antibiotics  My usually friendly buck sees me with the spray bottle and starts running in the other direction!


It's good to hear that his attitude is so good. You really can't blame him for fearing the bottle though . One of the toughest thing for me when treating a sick or injured animal is not being able to tell them that the unpleasant things I have to do to them are just to make them better!


----------

